# OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

*OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread; Two spots remaining*

This is on a first-come, first-serve basis. Choose a team, and once we get all 30 we can begin the draft. I choose the Raptors.

Denver Nuggets - *basketball_fever*
Minnesota T-Wolves - *Sanjan*
Portland Trailblazers - *drexlersdad*
Seattle Supersonics - *crazyshea*
Utah Jazz - *o.iatlhawksfan*
Golden State Warriors - *FanOfAll8472*
Los Angeles Clippers - *LockDown*
Los Angeles Lakers - *Who-C*
Phoenix Suns - *jericho*
Sacramento Kings - *BeatBox*
Dallas Mavericks - *Benis007*
Houston Rockets - *ravor44*
Memphis Grizzlies - *McFurious*
New Orleans Hornets - *MVP_23*
San Antonio Spurs - *Pain5155*
Boston Celtics - *primetime007*
New Jersey Nets - *fruitcake*
New York Knicks - *-James-*
Philadelphia 76ers - *Ras*
Toronto Raptors - *123fakestreet*
Atlanta Hawks - *Stratagee*
Charlotte Bobcats - *vi3t_boi11*
Miami Heat - *AirJordan™*
Orlando Magic - *X-Factor*
Washington Wizards - *DWADE4*
Chicago Bulls - *southeasy*
Cleveland Cavaliers - *PureStreetzH2O*
Detroit Pistons - *Brown_Balla*
Indiana Pacers - *Flush*
Milwaukee Bucks - *bossman009*


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

Denver Nuggets


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

what is the premis of this? just get random rounds & selecting orders and just seeing who can make the best team? if so i'm down.


Chicago.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

detroit pistons.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets please.


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

southeasy said:


> what is the premis of this? just get random rounds & selecting orders and just seeing who can make the best team? if so i'm down.
> 
> 
> Chicago.


Well you can look at all the other GM drafts, because this is gonna be run in a similar fashion. At the end we can have other posters vote on best team maybe? Any suggestions on how to determine best team at the end are welcome.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm in for the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Put me down for the Lakers.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Houston Rockets plz...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

NYK Please.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Celtics baby.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll take the Miami Heat.


----------



## PureStreetzH2O (Feb 19, 2005)

Cleveland thanks


----------



## Sanjan (Mar 12, 2003)

Gimmmie the T Wolves




123fakestreet said:


> This is on a first-come, first-serve basis. Choose a team, and once we get all 30 we can begin the draft. I choose the Raptors
> 
> Denver Nuggets - *basketball_fever*
> Minnesota T-Wolves -
> ...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i'll take the dallas mavericks


----------



## LockDown (Aug 14, 2006)

Los Angeles Clippers please.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Orlando Magic


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Philadelphia 76ers


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

new orleans please


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Orlando Magic please


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wizards..plz


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

GM3 the Magic were taken just before you, please choose another team. And I hope everybody who's signing up is able to come on at least once a day or once every two days. If you miss 3 picks in a row or 5 picks total you will be dropped from the draft and replaced.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Come On Ppl.. 11 Spots Left!!!!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

gimme dem blazers


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon the raps form has gotta have more people than this.

get these spots filled up!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

How about recruiting in the General NBA Forum? Only 10 spots left to fill...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

ill take the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## crazyshea (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll take the sonics since you guys are having trouble filling it up


----------



## Stratagee (Aug 25, 2005)

i'll take ATL


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

this should be good, hopefully this one will finish strong hahaha


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Give me the Memphis Grizzlies

(we should put this in yahoo fantasy)




123fakestreet said:


> This is on a first-come, first-serve basis. Choose a team, and once we get all 30 we can begin the draft. I choose the Raptors.
> 
> Denver Nuggets - *basketball_fever*
> Minnesota T-Wolves - *Sanjan*
> ...


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

McFurious said:


> (we should put this in yahoo fantasy)


The problem with that is that this isn't all about numbers and statistics. The potential of your team, the way your team would work together are all important in this draft. Oh and just so there is no confusion, current salaries will NOT be a factor.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Golden State Warriors, please.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread; Six spots remaining*

I'll take the pacers



123fakestreet said:


> Denver Nuggets - *basketball_fever*
> Minnesota T-Wolves - *Sanjan*
> Portland Trailblazers - *drexlersdad*
> Seattle Supersonics - *crazyshea*
> ...


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread; Six spots remaining*

since i don't know how long this draft is going to be (and my availability is limited at this point), i'll gladly withdraw my name from the Boston Celtics.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

That's 24 teams now. Do we absolutely have to get to 30 in order to get started?


----------



## primetime007 (May 24, 2006)

Ill take a team who evers is left give me one


----------



## BeatBox (Aug 1, 2005)

Sacramento Kings, Please


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

Since this isn't a personal forum draft, it'd be better if we got 30 teams. Besides we've already got 27, just 3 more teams to go.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread; Three spots remaining*

Boston, Charlotte & Milwaukee left, get em!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: OT: Raptors Forum GM Draft Sign-Up Thread; Three spots remaining*

we'll go with 27 teams. Theres no need for 30.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

i'll take the Jazz please


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm going to be away for a day or so, but I've advertised in the NBA General Forum so those two spots should fill up. I'll get the order done and we should be able to start by Saturday.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'll take the Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## bossman09 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ill take the Bucks


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

give me Boston if i can still come in. Thanks


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

i take bucks again.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

haha i'll have to take the Bobcats then.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmm...5 posters vying for vacant spots...so who will you choose?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh. Its alright then. First come first serves so i'll back out.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Is this ready to roll, then? What's the draft order?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

jericho said:


> Is this ready to roll, then? What's the draft order?


'I'm going to be away for a day or so, but I've advertised in the NBA General Forum so those two spots should fill up. *I'll get the order done and we should be able to start by Saturday.*' - 123fakestreet


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

Forget Saturday, we'll get this rolling by Friday at 12 PM EST. I'll make a general discussion thread, a trade thread and a selection thread with the draft order. Sorry to tonybennet, crazyfan and jasonskills because you were late on choosing teams. If a team needs to be replaced, you'll be the first to be informed (in order).


----------

